# Wanted: Keyboard player



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Okay, I know this is a guitar forum but maybe someone does double duty or knows of a good, available keys player. I'm playing with a tribute act in St. John's, Newfoundland and we recently lost our keys player. Get in touch if you or someone you know is interested.


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Bumpin' it up, still looking.


----------

